# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Hỏi cách đảo chiều trục Y trong NCStudio

## emptyhb

Tình hình hiện tại là trục Y của em đang bị ngược so với trục tọa độ. Giờ em muốn đảo chiều lại trong NCStudio có được không?

Em dùng Planet CNC thì chỉnh trong phần mềm là OK, còn NCStudio em không thấy cài đặt ở đâu, mong các bác chỉ giúp  :Confused: 

Không được chắc em phải tháo trục X ra quay ngược lại mất

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Tình hình hiện tại là trục Y của em đang bị ngược so với trục tọa độ. Giờ em muốn đảo chiều lại trong NCStudio có được không?
> 
> Em dùng Planet CNC thì chỉnh trong phần mềm là OK, còn NCStudio em không thấy cài đặt ở đâu, mong các bác chỉ giúp 
> 
> Không được chắc em phải tháo trục X ra quay ngược lại mất


Đảo pha cho động cơ đi cho nhanh.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## anhxco

> Đảo pha cho động cơ đi cho nhanh.


Là swap A+A- với lại B+B- phải không bác?

----------

emptyhb

----------


## solero

Chỉ cần đảo A+ cho A- thôi.
B+, B- để nguyên.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Cám ơn các bác. Cho 2 động cơ quay ngược chiều nhau thì đảo A+, A- cho B+ và B-. Giờ em mới biết thêm muốn quay ngược thì đảo 1 cặp A+, A-.

Vấn đề của em đã giải quyết xong!

----------


## suu_tam

Trong NCSTUIDO V5
Dưới dòng "Auto stop spinlder..." có 2 check box
Mirro Axis X và Mirro Axis Y

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Phúc Quang

> Tình hình hiện tại là trục Y của em đang bị ngược so với trục tọa độ. Giờ em muốn đảo chiều lại trong NCStudio có được không?
> 
> Em dùng Planet CNC thì chỉnh trong phần mềm là OK, còn NCStudio em không thấy cài đặt ở đâu, mong các bác chỉ giúp 
> 
> Không được chắc em phải tháo trục X ra quay ngược lại mất


nếu em nhớ ko nhầm thì trong cái nc studio có mấy cái tab để chình thông số tốc độ cho máy ý. có 2 cái ô để tích vào nó đề X... và Y... bác bỏ tích cái ô Y đi là đc

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Cám ơn các bác. Cho 2 động cơ quay ngược chiều nhau thì đảo A+, A- cho B+ và B-. Giờ em mới biết thêm muốn quay ngược thì đảo 1 cặp A+, A-.
> 
> Vấn đề của em đã giải quyết xong!


Mình cũng bị như vậy? Dùng em anpha 66. Đổi chân cũng không được. mirro trong v5 cũng ko được nốt.

----------


## vusvus

E nhớ ko rõ lắm, hình như là bấm ctrl+shift+alt rồi bấm chuột vào manufacturing 3 lần, nó sẽ ra cái bảng kéo xuống dưới chỗ trục y bấm vào là -1

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Mình dùng step thường thay đổi chân A+ qua A- nó không thay đổi chiều quay mà bấm x+ hay x- thì nó chạy có 1 chiều.
Mình thay đổi theo cách này thì được, bấm ctrl+shift+alt rồi bấm 3 lần vào Machining.


Rồi thay đổi 1 thành -1 trong mục Axis direcrtion cho các trục là sẽ đổi chiều.

cảm ơn.

----------

CKD, huyquynhbk

----------


## truongdinhvinh

[QUOTE=solero;13712]Chỉ cần đảo A+ cho A- thôi.
B+, B- để nguyên.[/QUOT


em mới vào nghề ko biết cách đảo pha mong ae giúp với.cam ơn

----------

